# Lambo LP670-4SV



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't do write ups, but here are a few pics from todays maintenance detail on a rare piece of machinery only 350 built.  

More pics to follow as i will be doing more work on batman's new ride.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow. is there a full write up to come?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh my.......................................thats an absolute animal


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

i am in love! reckon he will want to swap for a mk1 FRS? lol


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

my god i just wet my self :argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow :argie:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice are you doing a full detail on it if you need a hand just shout


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Now *that* is a supercar.


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow,wow.wow, I want one


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely looking finished result far to bling for my tastes though.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh my sweet jesus!!! that looks incredible, especially the last photo!! :doublesho

More please!!! :argie:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Loving it! What a machine!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

That has batmobile written all over it!

Lovin it!


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome hypercar:thumb:


----------



## Overlord (Apr 22, 2008)

Drool, I could not touch this car, it's uber cool!


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Oh Now that is Amazing...............*checks lottery ticket*  

Greig


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice motor :thumb:


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

justina3 said:


> lovely looking finished result far to bling for my tastes though.


Isnt that the point of this car:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one Dennis.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome Dennis :thumb:

Neil


----------



## S4LFV (Feb 16, 2010)

Does it have Machine guns behind the lights ?:doublesho


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a monster


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

thats amazing.......... would love to just have a sit in that!!!!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

amazing car, looking forward to the full writeup!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Damn that is nice.

Love the new SV's.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking very nice.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow thats one hell of a ride.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice car to work


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that looks hardcore! Imagine that pulling up behind you on the road! :doublesho


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice machine,2 customers of mine have lambo's and they are unreal motors.


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

that could be my dream car right there


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice, saw one today at Oulton Park. Had people crawling all over it though . . .
(excuse the phone snaps)


















edit:image resize

could it be the same one? plate looks a little similar.


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Judging from the number plates, its the same car.

Looks awesome, even better without the big wing that was on the orange SV press car


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

i like the wing. Does that make me a chav lol ?

If you cant have a big wing on a mad-as-a-box-of-frogs-670bhp-v12-lamborghini

what can you ?


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

I wouldnt say no to one with a wing....so no lol


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Any more pics yet ?????......it would be great to see some before & after shots soon :buffer:......I think we have all been tormented enough now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

wow looks great really like the car especially the areas above the lights


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, what an amazing machine! It just looks so aggressive and shouts get out of my way! Muhahahha...


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

great styling and road presence


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

tissues plz


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah, BATMAN...

:lol:

What a beast!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a beast of a car - awesome


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

O M G!

Just simply amazing!

Im lost for words its that good looking lol


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow again! thats one mint car


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

great job Dennis good to see a real car get the treatment :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow - stunning :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW, that car is awesome!:doublesho


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG what a beast


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Maintenance on the lambo booked in this week, in time for a weekend jolly, pics and video footage to follow. :thumb:


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Bugger me, that's a weapon.

Stunning.


----------

